# Union park bindings



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

Boston092 said:


> Im purchasing a K2 Jibpan 153 for park use and i want to get union bindings to go with it. I've heard nothing but good news about Union bindings. Which would be Union's best pair of bindings for park use?


Most people here will tell you forces. I like a softer binding so I ride contacts. I think the contact SL looks like one hell of a binding.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

^ What he said... The Rome 390's are sweet too. If you wanna keep it all K2 go Formula's!


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I love the Contact. Soo light and very flexible


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Im riding 2009 Union Datas at the moment and would highly suggest buying them.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Force or the Data...The contacts dont have the upgraded straps and ratchets that the others do. Unless you go with the sierra colab SL's.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks for the advice, it looks like ill be getting the forces


----------

